# 2009 IBC 1104.4 'Elevator Exception'



## imhotep (May 14, 2012)

2009 IBC 1104.4.1 states:

*1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.* At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines, in multilevel buildings and facilities.

*Exceptions: *

1. An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet and are located above and below accessible levels.

Question:

What is the proper application of this exception? 1,500 square feet above and 1,500 square feet below accessible levels (or some combination thereof) totaling not more than an _aggregate area_ of 3,000 square feet?


----------



## imhotep (May 15, 2012)

imhotep said:
			
		

> 2009 IBC 1104.4.1 states:*1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.* At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines, in multilevel buildings and facilities.
> 
> *Exceptions: *
> 
> ...


The silence is deafening.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 15, 2012)

> Question:What is the proper application of this exception? 1,500 square feet above and 1,500 square feet below accessible levels (or some combination thereof) totaling not more than an _aggregate area_ of 3,000 square feet?


Missed the original post

3,001 aggregate sq ft area before the levels have to be accessible.


----------



## mark handler (May 15, 2012)

I agree with MT.


----------



## imhotep (May 18, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Missed the original post3,001 aggregate sq ft area before the levels have to be accessible.


So add the two floors and that number must be less than 3,000 square feet.  Thanks


----------

